# Sea Robin Rig Trp



## Heller High Water (Nov 1, 2007)

The Sea Robin headed out for round two at the rigs. We left the Pass at 1am heading out into nice seas. Just as Recess said we noticed that huge oil tank floating, showed up large on the radar. Anyway A few hours later we make it to the Ocean America. There was one other boat out there and looked to be having fun with the blackfin. So we mark up some fish and start jigging. There were 4 guys jigging and almost ever drop we hooked a nice 8-10lb blackfin with the usual skip jack mixed in. The crew had a great time working the jigs and we were well on our way to sinking the boat with them when it was time to get set up for the big boys. So we make our way around looking for fish but just couldn't seem to mark any yellows. 



I ended up marking them for just a sec and decided to start drifting into the busting blackfin. The weather was PERFECT for chunkin. The first drift yielded nothing. This went on for what seemed like for ever. About mid morning we get our first bite and once the drag got tightened down and I was ready to go, game on! He ran straight down and pulled a good 400yds of line off in no time. After about 15 min we saw color. What a sight to see a big yellow circling below, nothing in the world like it. The water was so blue and clear you could see him 75ft+ down. Finally surfaced and the crew stuck him with the gaff. 1st fish in the boat and its around 100lbs. Hell we yelled so loud the guys on the rig heard us. Recess came in over the vhf and I was hardly able to make seance. Great seeing you guys on the water!



We set up shop again, this time with in 10 minutes the 50w was screaming! Our crew member Chase got set up and tightened down the drag. Man that yellow was mad. The fight went on for a good 30 min before we even saw color. At this time Chase is poring sweat. After many short pumps the fish is boat side but 20ft down and refuses to surface. Death circles for 20min and we finally stick him. This one was a good 20lbs bigger than the first. The second yellow was really a thick fish.



We set up shop for a few more times but no luck. The bite shut down and we decided to head to back to Pcola. Threw out some high speed lures and Headed home hoping for the hoo to help round out the boxes. We never even had a knock down. Reeled up and put the hammer down. Flat seas lead to most of the crew passing out. Got home just before dark with another great a day on the water and a ton of fish. 



Total was 2 yellows, not sure the weight, any guesses? We also had a few black fins left from chunking. Great day on the water and a great crew. Thanks to all the the crew for the non stop hard work and great team work. We never stumbled from start to finish.


----------



## User6882 (Feb 4, 2009)

great looking fish and a good read.. that water sure did look gorgeous!!


----------



## user6993 (Feb 15, 2009)

Chaz Good seeing you and your crew out there. It was great to hear about the first yellowfin in the box when we reached the rig. The second one had us a little worried. We watch your crew fight it and was worry that you guys were going to catch them all before we got a chance. Lady luck was with us also. Glad you all missed that tank I hope no one else finds it. Congrates on the yellowfinS. Gene Team Recess


----------



## karma (Oct 26, 2007)

you havethe copy rights for that fish! :letsdrink

Charlie it was a great trip and cant wait for the next one! 

Derek


----------



## Fiver (Nov 6, 2008)

Nice pair of fish you have there. It was good seeing you guys at the rigs, and I hope you enjoy the Christmas tuna steaks!


----------



## NaClH2O (Feb 14, 2008)

Nice job guys. It was definitely a beautiful day to be out there. At least we got a few fish to cooperate for our efforts. That fuel container could have been a disaster. Gene always talks about that kind of stuff when running at night, now I know exactly what he is talking about. Great report and pictures.

Team Recess

Rob


----------



## bellafishing (Oct 1, 2007)

Nice work Chaz! You gotta get some tuna flags to fly on the way home! I'm still jealous you guys got out!! That first tuna looks a good solid 80-90, that 2nd is a beast! 120-130 I would guess! Massive belly! When's the cookout?! Can't wait to get back out there! Give me a call this weekend!

Bob


----------



## cobe killer (Apr 13, 2008)

great job guys with the yft.:clap man that day was a blast. see ya out there next time.


----------



## Heller High Water (Nov 1, 2007)

Thanks for the kind words guys. Here are a few more pics. The freezer was empty prior to this trip.


----------



## GROUPAGROUPAGROUPA (Apr 6, 2008)

that tanks been out there for over a year atleast. suprised with all the fishing you guys do you all havent seen it until now. nice yellowfin congrats to the crew


----------



## afishhard (Oct 6, 2007)

Nice Yellow Fin. Catching those things are a blast. Where is the Ocean America rig? Is called by another name?


----------



## ManFish (Oct 2, 2007)

Good job Chaz. Nice fish! Your baot looks just like Bobs.


----------

